# SUBSTITUTE FOR CRISCO?



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

A lot of the food sites I follow and read are based in America, and I see Crisco used in recipes.  I have tried looking on the internet for advice for a substitute for Crisco, but thought I would ask here as well. 

What do you think is the best substitute for Crisco? 

Thanks.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Lard or butter.  Both will taste different but will work.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello Kimmit,

Is this for frying or baking or just in general ?

Petals.


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

The particular recipe I'm wanting to try is for a pear apple caramel praline pie, Petals.  But I am also just generally interested in finding out how to substitute it for other recipes I see.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Keep in mind, Kimmit, that crisco is itself a substitute.  It was originally a substitute for lard, but also butter.  It is used in "buttercreams" especially when they use a simple method like beating fat (crisco) with powdered sugar so they come out very white.  But the flavor is zero, it's like pure grease, no taste, so really, do you want buttercream not to taste of butter?

If you're making a cake, i would use butter. 

If you're making pie crust, you can use lard or butter - i always use mostly butter, but partly lard - lard makes the crust flaky but this is if you're making a brisee type crust, where you rub cold fat into flour and add water at the end.  You don't say where you live so i don't know what culinary tradition you're coming from. 

If you're making american biscuits, apparently lard is wonderful, but i rarely make biscuits, and always have used butter.  (But these are not british biscuits, which are what we call cookies, and with cookies, use butter)

In frying you can substitute oil.


----------



## susiewill (Mar 7, 2013)

Crisco is a brand name for an all-vegetable shortening.  If your store does not carry that brand, I would look for any other all-vegetable shortening available.  For pie crust, I would use lard. For cake frosting, I would use high-ratio shortening, if you can find it, and butter together for a more stable and creamier result. So, it depends on what you are making.


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Siduri, that helps a lot.  I live in rural France, and have only ever seen, butter/margerine/goose fat! in the supermarkets.


----------



## mrmnms (Nov 28, 2012)

Just remember butter contains water, crisco does not. Use care in handling dough or consider a combination of lard and butter for improved flavor and texture.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

While these two pages from David Lebovitz don't deal with Crisco or vegetable shortening they are good resources for those baking / cooking / living in France - not exactly rural France but they can help out with some of the confusing things French / USA things.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2006/02/american-baking/

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2010/08/baking-ingredients-and-food-substitutions/

Overall it's a great site for both knowledge and just fun reading about living in France.


----------



## rosalynne (Jul 20, 2014)

Use Plugra butter.  Has low water content.  I would never use Crisco soybean oil glop in anything I would eat.


----------



## hajg (Jul 27, 2015)

QUESTION:

When substituting butter for Crisco are the proportions 1 for 1?

And when a recipe calls for butter flavored Crisco, can you put in half

butter and half Crisco, or Crisco with butter flavoring added in?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gifThank you!


----------



## eolian (Jan 17, 2015)

Crisco is made from Cottonseed oil at one time it was made from whats the good one palm oil i think not palm kernel ?

So from what i understand with the new FDA transfat ruling they will have to go back to the good palm oil or something else.


----------



## mrmnms (Nov 28, 2012)

From my experience, you can pretty much substitute 1 for 1 in baking. Mixing half butter for flavor and half Cisco for texture makes a nice crust.


----------



## sundriedfry (Aug 3, 2015)

People swear by lard. How thick is real lard? I'm afraid to buy it, haha.


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

Render it yourself. Maybe a little thicker then Crisco. Tends to be solid at room temp. Buy a block of leaf lard cut it into pieces lightly freeze and grind it. Then pop it in the oven at 215 degrees. The fat will render out. Strain it and store it. I use lard for a lot of things. Chicken fat is nice too. Duck fat is great as well. All depends on the application. Biscuits for biscuits and gravy I use lard. Biscuits for strawberry shortcake I use butter. Or ghee.


----------



## sundriedfry (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Chezpopp


----------



## colynn (Sep 29, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> Lard or butter. Both will taste different but will work.


----------



## colynn (Sep 29, 2015)

kimmit said:


> A lot of the food sites I follow and read are based in America, and I see Crisco used in recipes. I have tried looking on the internet for advice for a substitute for Crisco, but thought I would ask here as well.
> What do you think is the best substitute for Crisco?
> Thanks.


----------



## mkmidboe (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't have access to lard or anything but butter here in Norway, and need to make pie crust  any suggestions?? less water since butter contains water?? 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

try This typical all- butter crust recipe:

http://m.joyofbaking.com/PiesAndTarts/ApplePie.html


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I would recommend a pate brisee as well (what is in the link by @BrianShaw) or pate sucree for your crusts then. It will make the taste and texture much better as well! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not busting anyone out here ... but why use words/names like "pate brisee" and/or "pate sucree"?!? What regular home people are familiar with that type of vocabulary? "French pie crust" - "French tart crust" gets the point across a little easier I'm thinking. 


> *Shortcrust pastry* is a type of pastry often used for the base of a tart, quiche or pie. It does not puff up during baking because it usually contains no leavening agent. It is possible to make shortcrust pastry with self-rising flour, however. Shortcrust pastry can be used to make both sweet and savory pies such as apple pie, quiche, lemon meringue or chicken pie. Many shortcrust pastries are prepared using vegetable shortening, a fat food product that is solid at room temperature, the composition of which tends to create crumbly, shortcrust-style pastries and pastry crusts.


Now if you've just gotta know this stuff ... here:


> *Pâte à foncer* is French shortcrust pastry that includes egg. Egg and butter are worked together with a small quantity of sugar and salt before the flour is drawn into the mixture and cold water added to bind it.
> *Pâte brisée* is similar to pâte à foncer, but is lighter and more delicate due to an increased quantity of butter - up to three fifths the quantity of flour.
> *Pâte sucrée* (sweetcrust pastry, sweet dough, or sweet paste) is made with the addition of sugar, which sweetens the mix and impedes the gluten strands, creating a pastry that breaks up easily in the mouth.


*Pâte Brisée*
*Ingredients:*
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, chilled and cut into small pieces
1/4 to 1/2 cup ice water

*Directions:*
In the bowl of a food processor, combine flour, salt, and sugar. Add butter, and process until the mixture resembles coarse meal, 8 to 10 seconds.
With machine running, add ice water in a slow, steady stream through feed tube. Pulse until dough holds together without being wet or sticky; be careful not to process more than 30 seconds. To test, squeeze a small amount together: If it is crumbly, add more ice water, 1 tablespoon at a time.
Divide dough into two equal balls. Flatten each ball into a disc and wrap in plastic. Transfer to the refrigerator and chill at least 1 hour. Dough may be stored, frozen, up to 1 month.

_*Pâte Sucrée*_
Adding egg yolks, cream, and sugar transforms a standard crust into something almost cookie-like. Freeze the second crust for later use.
*Ingredients:*
3 large egg yolks
1/4 cup heavy cream
2 3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup (2 sticks) chilled unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1/4 cup plus 3 tablespoons sugar
1/4 tsp kosher salt

Preparation
Whisk egg yolks and cream in a small bowl; set aside. Pulse flour, butter, sugar, and salt in a food processor until a coarse meal forms. With machine running, gradually add cream mixture; blend just to combine (do not overwork dough or crust will be tough).
Transfer dough to a large work surface. Knead just to incorporate, 4-5 turns. Divide dough in half; shape each half into a 1-inch-thick disk and wrap in plastic. Chill until firm, at least 2 hours. DO AHEAD Crust can be made 1 day ahead. Keep chilled. Let stand at room temperature for 15 minutes before rolling out. Crust can also be frozen for up to 4 months. Thaw overnight in refrigerator before rolling out.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Gonna bust your chops right back.... when you are looking up the recipes it is easier to type in and find the pate style crusts rather than a long drawn out name for one and two, when one looks those recipes up they find out what type of pastry they are and learn something new! (now as a person who is on a show to teach people things.....you should appreciate the logic) hehe Also, if you see the @BrianShaw link that I referred to you will see that you just repeated what he said and thanks for the wiki quotes!

Being a long time pastry chef trained in ol' France I will post the easiest crust recipes I learned French style:

Pate Sucree Makes one 8-10" tarte crust or one 9" pie base

250g flour (use siktet hvete mel flour is a perfect all purpose for these recipes)

100g confectioner sugar

A pinch of salt

110g unsalted butter, chilled

1 large egg, lightly beaten

Make sure butter is well chilled. Weigh the dry ingredients in a bowl, grate butter into dry ingredients and toss to coat the butter with flour. Form a well in the middle and add your eaten egg. Toss by hand to form a loose dough that is crumbly and just coming together. Press onto lightly floured surface, use rolling pin to roll to desired thickness.

Pate Brisee

250g flour

A pinch of sugar

A pinch of salt

125g unsalted butter, chilled

1 large egg yolk

Same method as above.

The crusts above are less rich yet just as good! Whatever recipes you chose, I would recommend to use siktet hvete mel flour as it is a perfect all purpose for these recipes.

The pastry you are talking about sounds a lot like a Frasier. Did it look somewhat like these?:





  








ava0308p179n01s02.jpg




__
fablesable


__
Jul 1, 2016











  








japanese-fraisier-strawberry-sponge-cake.640x480.j




__
fablesable


__
Jul 1, 2016


----------



## mkmidboe (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your replies as I cannot find Crisco here for pies . I don't really even want to use it I would rather have something more natural or relative to the pie making experience . I love baking and want to make the best pie possible . I have always used my grandmothers recipe . The recipes you have supplied will be enjoyed and all will be tried by me ! Thank you so very much ! Additionally , there is one more thing I have always wanted and have never been able to achieve . It is a cake that I always purchased for my birthday at a French pastry place . The cake layers were vanilla. Not very sweet but succulent and moist . The icing was also not too sweet and rather thin but slightly almond. The cake was layered with berries . I have been searching for such a cake for years . If anyone has an idea of such a cake please please let me know the bakery went out of business 10 years ago  it was my birthday cake for 15 years .


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_OOOOKKKKKKKK ..._ I gotta run out right now and pick up a 'script for my wife. But let me tell you ... You _(Fablesable)_ and I are throwin' down but good when I get back.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Lmao....I always look forward to learning new stuff Iceman so bring it!! (Uh oh....I have a feelin' I am gonna be TOLD!!) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

> (now as a person who is on a show to teach people things.....you should appreciate the logic)


 *LOL backatcha* my friend ... You make my point right here.

As both an instructor and *FUTURE TV STAR*, I find it important to use simple ordinary words for goofy over-the-top French things. i.g.: _"French pie crust"_ and/or _"French tart crust"_. Now being that I am a _PROFESSIONAL_, I have NO difficulty admitting that I had to go look up the crusts you mentioned. I'm familiar with them and can produce them just fine. I just use simpler vocabulary. At least 2 threads we have here are no more than arguments about vocabulary; _"Chef vs. cook"_ and _"carmel vs. caramel"_, or something like that. When people ask me questions ... being that I'm a _PROFESSIONAL_ and all ... I like to answer them ... for their benefit ... as easily/simply as I can.

That other point that you made _(in your edited post)_ ... that I forget now because I thought it was kinda out there ... was that a site such as _"Epicurious"_ got something wrong. I think it's actually because the French are just sorta goofy. I blame them for that.

For dishes the type of the OP _(pie crusts)_, I don't really like using lard as much as a vegetable shortening. I'm not real keen on lard in dessert dishes. That's just me. _I'm sure that someone is gonna come back squeezing my shoes like the fact that I'm not crazy about using roux and that I don't think béchamel belongs anywhere a lasagna._





  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Jul 1, 2016











  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Jul 1, 2016







One is one ... the other is the other.

In closing ... potato chips don't go so well with coffee and cream.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."_​


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup....I was TOLD!! lol

As a PROFESSIONAL I will say........touche mon ami, touche!

PS: My extremely cheeky side would like to rear its head however, I will concede hehe /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

> Yup....I was TOLD!! lol


NO my friend, I didn't _"tell"_ you anything ... I just _"explained"_ my point of view.

We are _"reasoning"_ (GF1 reference) with each other, through simple polite conversation.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

> I find it important to use simple ordinary words for goofy over-the-top French things
> 
> I think it's actually because the French are just sorta goofy. I blame them for that.


You know what I find interesting, considering that the history of Chicago is French oriented I am surprised that you think that way lol

Okay okay...just being cheeky /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I gotta go back to my Canada Day revelries as I am slowly getting super happy from the celebrations eh! Cheers!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

We were talking about just staying socially lubricated until the 4th so there is no hangover and we can enjoy the July 4th celebrations as well!!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicago is the most nationality-isticly diverse city in the world. I just happen to be Chicago-American. I cook really good eats ... the French cook stuff with goofy names. _"haricots verts"_ vs. _"GREEN BEENS"_. Case slosed. I gotta take it seriously easy on the libations after Saturday nite. I make a lotta $$$ cooking for parties on the 4th. Better safe than sorry.

_STAY SAFE MY FRIENDS._


----------

